# Book Covers



## Violanthe (Oct 26, 2005)

What books that you've read have the best cover art? Which covers are well done? Which ones are most truly evocative of the book inside? Which covers have had the power to inspire you to pick up a book from the store shelf and give it a try?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 26, 2005)

One of the things I hate most is misleading covers. For instance, I picked up a copy of A Game of Thrones the other day, and the cover art was a picture of a feeble old man sitting on a wooden throne. Kneeling in front of him was another old man, all in white, saying something. To the side was a tall black-haired man in red robes.


Who are these people? I don't think they're in the story, at least not the version I'm familier with.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 26, 2005)

Probably the author and his father and grandfather, sort of a tri-generation deception thingy. . .

Anyway, this may sound boring, but my favorite covers are those that are plain leather or plain cloth, preferably dark and solid colored with only the name of the author and the title emblazoned on the spine in gold. . .Can't judge that book by its cover.

I tend to buy cheap copies of books which generally use (especially signet classics paperbacks and the like) some piece of "copyright expired general domain" artwork, courteousy of some museum, which really has nothing to do with the book.


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 26, 2005)

I like most covers, but I judge all books by their covers. What I don't like are those clear plastic dust jackets. They used to get filthy. Books where the author's name takes up most of the cover also vex me.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 27, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Books where the author's name takes up most of the cover also vex me.


And yet you seen to like Terry Pratchet.   

I like looking at the cover art, it's the first thing that makes me think if I want to read it or not most times. If it's well done and not too iffy then I might pick it up.

I like art, I like books, so, if there is a good mix, then yeah, why not have a look at it? 


((finds herself unknowingly slipping into something that looks frighteningly like Smitty's obsession with commas.  ))


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 27, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> And yet you seen to like Terry Pratchet.


His name is cancelled out by the fact that his covers routinely feature boxes with legs, Death in dungarees and plump rosy cheeked maidens.

Fight the comma. Power to the people.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 27, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> His name is cancelled out by the fact that his covers routinely feature boxes with legs, Death in dungarees and plump rosy cheeked maidens.



That's very true. And his writing is good enough to negate the negative effect of the author-name-taking-up-the-cover syndrome.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 27, 2005)

Heck, it is easier than thinking up a catchy title. I think I'll just number my books when I get published. . .


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 27, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> Heck, it is easier than thinking up a catchy title. I think I'll just number my books when I get published. . .



You must let the title come to you in a dream! Or from a mystery tramp who vanishes around a corner and is never seen again. That's what all great authors do. Even if you don't, you should say you do. Then when you do you'll say you do and everyone will think you didn't. Although you did.


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 3, 2005)

> One of the things I hate most is misleading covers. For instance, I picked up a copy of A Game of Thrones the other day, and the cover art was a picture of a feeble old man sitting on a wooden throne. Kneeling in front of him was another old man, all in white, saying something. To the side was a tall black-haired man in red robes.


 
That sounds more like the Clash of Kings cover, though it's a woman in red robes.

The Game of Thrones cover that I've always seen is a man on a horse with Winterfell castle in the background. But I've never been able to figure who. Too old for Jon Snow, too young for Ned Stark, not redhaired, so couldn't be any other of the Stark boys.


----------

